# Karl Housel's Display



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy Cow that is a lot of skeletons.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bodacious!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We saw that on Facebook - amazing!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I would love to see it at night


----------

